# Brompton Explore.



## Kell (6 Sep 2019)

Another new edition. 

https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/explore?sfns=mo#MadeForEscaping


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Sep 2019)

I am a Brompton fan and was excited to hear that Brompton was making the Explore, but it is a big disappointment.

Does the entire design department at Brompton consist of a box of paints? Because there is nothing new on this bike.

They have changed the colour of a bog standard Brompton to a military greenish colour and taken off the mudguards.

I like the new bags.

Ben at Kinetic Cycles in Scotland put this Brompton together.

http://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/folding-bikes/brompton/black-big-apple-rohloff-brompton/#more-4832

This is going in the right direction for an Explorer Brompton.

I dont know how long Brompton think they can just keep painting bikes a different colour and calling it a Special Edition. Its not a Special Edition, its just a different coloured bike.

Even Brompton owners are getting disenchanted now.

There are lots of RTW Brompton riders online. If Brompton really want to make a genuine effort at an Explorer bike They should be asking their advice.

I have a Koga World Traveller and a 6 speed Brompton. The Brompton is actually the better touring bike in Europe. But it could be so much better if Brompton made a serious effort.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2019)

Looks exactly like the rest but with gum walls and a horrible paint job. Looks terrible.


----------



## doginabag (6 Sep 2019)

Have you also seen the new range of Brompton explorer clothing? There is the new explorer range helmet.....







An I hear there will also be a full clothing line coming some time in autumn.


----------



## FolderBeholder (6 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I am a Brompton fan and was excited to hear that Brompton was making the Explore, but it is a big disappointment.
> 
> Does the entire design department at Brompton consist of a box of paints? Because there is nothing new on this bike.
> 
> ...



Same as Piaggio does with their Vespas....paint and stickers. Maybe a SE seat now and again.

(oh and for an "exploring" bike, a proper kickstand (or at least a tab for one) would be nice)


----------



## Smudge (6 Sep 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> *Same as Piaggio does with their Vespas....paint and stickers*. Maybe a SE seat now and again.
> 
> (oh and for an "exploring" bike, a proper kickstand (or at least a tab for one) would be nice)



Motorcycle manufacturers do that BS as well.... Usually promoted as 'Bold new graphics'


----------



## FolderBeholder (7 Sep 2019)

Smudge said:


> Motorcycle manufacturers do that BS as well.... Usually promoted as 'Bold new graphics'


Yup. Milking the product, and it’s fans for all they’re worth.
(Shameless capitalism)


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Sep 2019)

Is this like the last "special edition", which was just a way of using up old components?

The marketing strategy has changed and they are priced as luxury goods now. An S3L has doubled in price since I bought mine 10 years ago. Brompton profits have soared. I blame Cyclescheme; they've basically inched the price up to the common £1000 limit, knowing that many people get them in easy instalments with tax (and sometimes VAT) taken off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Is this like the last "special edition", which was just a way of using up old components?
> 
> The marketing strategy has changed and they are priced as luxury goods now. An S3L has doubled in price since I bought mine 10 years ago. Brompton profits have soared. I blame Cyclescheme; they've basically inched the price up to the common £1000 limit, knowing that many people get them in easy instalments with tax (and sometimes VAT) taken off.



Very much this ^^^^
I'm retired now but talking to a friend he said it was " no brainer" 
If you have a cycle to work scheme you have Salary sacrifice and are in fact getting a significant discount especially if you are in a higher tax band.

He could buy a Brompton, have " free" cycling for a year or so and then sell it and make a profit on what he had actually paid for it.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Sep 2019)

Ah the dreaded word bespoke.
All that camo green and then a bright orange bit?
I can't see that it has any significant innovations.
The removal of the mudguards seems to me to actually make it less suitable for its declared use but I assume is aimed at folks who think no mudguards marks them as mean go getting types.

An exploring brommie model from last century.
Complete with mudguards.
And green paint.













brommie



__ Blue Hills
__ 21 Jul 2018






(The green and cream colourscheme is actually a homage to nottingham council's old buses before they had an, er marketing fit, and made different routes different colours)
Oh, and it has a rack - original equipment. Maybe the explore will have that as a premium price add-on.
It also has stubby bar ends added - great for climbing and cruising. But the explore design team seem to see them as less important than camo orange handgrips.


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2019)

Perhaps the murky colors are so the muck thrown by the tires won't show up so much since there aren't fenders. And maybe the fenders are omitted so gluey mud or snow won't bind the tires. Explorers can encounter mud and snow for sure.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Ah the dreaded word bespoke.
> All that camo green and then a bright orange bit?
> I can't see that it has any significant innovations.
> The removal of the mudguards seems to me to actually make it less suitable for its declared use but I assume is aimed at folks who think no mudguards marks them as mean go getting types.
> ...


Getting rid of the mudguards is a good idea. I have never owned a bike with such a small gap between the tyre and mudguard. Even small stones can rattle around in there. If its wet and muddy, a lot of crud can get in there.
Having said that we all know Bromptons are not designed for off road riding, even though some of us use them for that. 
My saddle pack catches all wet and mud but the Explore riders will need to buy mudguards or make a cover for the top of the rack.
Ergo bar ends are also good for comfort as the stock Brompton grips are awful. 

But its not an off road, rough track exploring bike. Its a splash of paint and new name. Thats all.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2019)

Agree with your last para steve but confused by your post about whether it needs mudguards or not.

Agree that I wouldn't ride it through any sort of serious mud, but then I wouldn't most bikes anyway.

My brommie has coped fine with Italian strade bianche. Tough old beast.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Getting rid of the mudguards is a good idea. .



Looks like Brompton has changed its mind.

The Explore - for September 30 delivery - now has mudguards.

https://www.brompton.com/bikes/bikes-in-stock


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like Brompton has changed its mind.
> 
> The Explore - for September 30 delivery - now has mudguards.
> 
> https://www.brompton.com/bikes/bikes-in-stock



Edit: A couple of the Explore models have mudguards.

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-gbr/uk-store/bikes/explore-h6l-extended-seatpost/c-24/c-77/p-8348


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2019)

I have the Brommie "Gravel special edition". Anyone else?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2019)

I have the " Fall off the Brommie on the way back from the Pub" edition.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Oct 2019)

There are a few Explores on ebay at £2,000 and more.

Look to be from private sellers hoping to turn a profit.

I was therefore surprised earlier today to see an Explore, in the metal, in Evans at the Metro retail park in Gateshead.

It was marked up at retail - £1,500.

I have no idea if the ebay bikes will sell at a premium, but it's tempting to buy the Evans bike and try some Brommie speculation.

Worse way, I could keep the Explore, although the front bag is much bigger than one I would choose.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2019)

Don't advise it pale rider.

Can sell you a very rare 5 speed example if you are keen to enter such shark infested waters.


----------



## rj.hr6 (8 Oct 2019)

….mines the Grass up the Middle of the Road Edition


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> There are a few Explores on ebay at £2,000 and more.
> Look to be from private sellers hoping to turn a profit.
> I was therefore surprised earlier today to see an Explore, in the metal, in Evans at the Metro retail park in Gateshead.
> It was marked up at retail - £1,500.
> ...


It's been a trend, especially in the uk, that has been developing over the last couple of years. Typically a bunch of Brompton special edition prices are listed at ebay.uk for hilarious prices - just that they do not seem to sell, as they are typically listed for ages. It started with rare occasions of used Jubilee and Barcelona Editions a while ago and got a sudden boost to totally ridiculous pricing with one seller offering a yellow Sally Friends edition bike. This seems to have inspired some people. A lot of nine-streets Edition bikes along with severals other edition bikes from last year or the year before last year are offered at speculative prices. Brooks edition, Cambrige Satchel Edition, New York Edition and Barbour Edition for example. With the Explore this trend seems to have reached an all-time high.  I do not think that these bikes will sell at these prices.
Same seems to go for MK1-bikes other than in perfect shape and early MK2 bikes. There are always some on ebay.uk for very steep buy now prices and they are typically listet for months and months, then disappear and reappear some time later. Obviously w/o being sold as being totally overpriced.


----------



## rj.hr6 (9 Oct 2019)

Why can't/won't Brompton make a 20 or 24 inch proper 'touring' edition, to soak up the bumps, with at least a disk brake on the front,[as per Kinetic in Glasgow], so that your loaded bike will stop on the downhill without overheating the rims and blowing the tyres. They go fast enough downhill unloaded, so I dread to think what it feels like trying to slow down on a heavy one. From the luggage point of view Brompton do a good job front and rear, just a pity about the rest of the bike, from a 'touring' point of view.
Airnimal on the other hand have got the size right with their larger wheels, and discs, but the luggage situation is not so tidy, possible yes, but a bit of a fag and somewhat pricey, plus it's not quite so compact, obviously, but you can't have everything.
Presumably touring on a folding bike has to be a compromise, or at least on one made in the UK. 
Bike Friday on the other hand.......but maybe that's just because America is just so much bigger than anywhere else that every trip becomes a tour.
If anyone out there has a Brompton with a disc brake on the front it would be interesting to hear what you think; greatly improved, not a lot of difference, a confidence booster, worth the money, whatever, and any other thoughts.
If Brompton do make something better it'll no doubt be too expensive to be able to afford it, or, by that time, I'll be too old to get on it anyhow.
I'll just stick to flat ground, and to pot with the hills and lumpy stuff........


----------



## Kell (9 Oct 2019)

berlinonaut said:


> It's been a trend, especially in the uk, that has been developing over the last couple of years. Typically a bunch of Brompton special edition prices are listed at ebay.uk for hilarious prices - just that they do not seem to sell, as they are typically listed for ages. It started with rare occasions of used Jubilee and Barcelona Editions a while ago and got a sudden boost to totally ridiculous pricing with one seller offering a yellow Sally Friends edition bike. This seems to have inspired some people. A lot of nine-streets Edition bikes along with severals other edition bikes from last year or the year before last year are offered at speculative prices. Brooks edition, Cambrige Satchel Edition, New York Edition and Barbour Edition for example. With the Explore this trend seems to have reached an all-time high.  I do not think that these bikes will sell at these prices.
> Same seems to go for MK1-bikes other than in perfect shape and early MK2 bikes. There are always some on ebay.uk for very steep buy now prices and they are typically listet for months and months, then disappear and reappear some time later. Obviously w/o being sold as being totally overpriced.



I wouldn't be surprised if the ones on eBay are not cheeky dealers chancing their arms and pretending they're private sellers.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2019)

rj.hr6 said:


> Why can't/won't Brompton make a 20 or 24 inch proper 'touring' edition,
> 
> 
> well if it ended up at 24 it wouldn't be a brompton would it?
> ...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Oct 2019)

berlinonaut said:


> It's been a trend, especially in the uk, that has been developing over the last couple of years. Typically a bunch of Brompton special edition prices are listed at ebay.uk for hilarious prices - just that they do not seem to sell, as they are typically listed for ages. It started with rare occasions of used Jubilee and Barcelona Editions a while ago and got a sudden boost to totally ridiculous pricing with one seller offering a yellow Sally Friends edition bike. This seems to have inspired some people. A lot of nine-streets Edition bikes along with severals other edition bikes from last year or the year before last year are offered at speculative prices. Brooks edition, Cambrige Satchel Edition, New York Edition and Barbour Edition for example. With the Explore this trend seems to have reached an all-time high.  I do not think that these bikes will sell at these prices.
> Same seems to go for MK1-bikes other than in perfect shape and early MK2 bikes. There are always some on ebay.uk for very steep buy now prices and they are typically listet for months and months, then disappear and reappear some time later. Obviously w/o being sold as being totally overpriced.



I thought that might be the case, although I wonder what the point is of advertising something at a price that will not be met.

The Explore has the lowered gearing which I would like, but my dream spec Brompton is £250 cheaper.


----------



## rualexander (9 Oct 2019)

rj.hr6 said:


> Why can't/won't Brompton make a 20 or 24 inch proper 'touring' edition, to soak up the bumps, with at least a disk brake on the front,[as per Kinetic in Glasgow], so that your loaded bike will stop on the downhill without overheating the rims and blowing the tyres. They go fast enough downhill unloaded, so I dread to think what it feels like trying to slow down on a heavy one. From the luggage point of view Brompton do a good job front and rear, just a pity about the rest of the bike, from a 'touring' point of view.
> Airnimal on the other hand have got the size right with their larger wheels, and discs, but the luggage situation is not so tidy, possible yes, but a bit of a fag and somewhat pricey, plus it's not quite so compact, obviously, but you can't have everything.
> Presumably touring on a folding bike has to be a compromise, or at least on one made in the UK.
> Bike Friday on the other hand.......but maybe that's just because America is just so much bigger than anywhere else that every trip becomes a tour.
> ...



There's a Dutch guy who has a conversion front fork and rear triangle set that takes 18" knobbly tyres and has disc brakes, also with a regular rear derailleur and 11 speed cassette set up. Looks interesting but can't see any indication of cost, probably have to email him.
https://snapwidget.com/v/in/2125805241252726540_1663953922/?src=dg6b5Qeg

https://www.eerdermetaal.nl/index.html

Fold is not affected too much https://snapwidget.com/v/in/2145870557361597071_1663953922/?src=dg6b5Qeg


----------



## rj.hr6 (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks for those links; it's an interesting upgrade, although the derailleur looks a tad too close to the deck!!!


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2019)

rj.hr6 said:


> Thanks for those links; it's an interesting upgrade, although the derailleur looks a tad too close to the deck!!!


Yes, that's an issue with some Dahons - you pick up lots of road crud.
Must say I find brompton tinkering/extreme modifications rather mad - suppose it keeps folks off the dark winter streets/safely out of the way in the garage.


----------



## chriscross1966 (10 Oct 2019)

rj.hr6 said:


> Why can't/won't Brompton make a 20 or 24 inch proper 'touring' edition, to soak up the bumps, with at least a disk brake on the front,[as per Kinetic in Glasgow], so that your loaded bike will stop on the downhill without overheating the rims and blowing the tyres. They go fast enough downhill unloaded, so I dread to think what it feels like trying to slow down on a heavy one. From the luggage point of view Brompton do a good job front and rear, just a pity about the rest of the bike, from a 'touring' point of view.
> Airnimal on the other hand have got the size right with their larger wheels, and discs, but the luggage situation is not so tidy, possible yes, but a bit of a fag and somewhat pricey, plus it's not quite so compact, obviously, but you can't have everything.
> Presumably touring on a folding bike has to be a compromise, or at least on one made in the UK.
> Bike Friday on the other hand.......but maybe that's just because America is just so much bigger than anywhere else that every trip becomes a tour.
> ...


Tiny market compared to the 50k bikes a year they already sell and struggle to produce without a couple of months waiting period. That would jack up the price a lot. Van Eerde make a big wheel conversion if you must, but I'll stick to my Vostok wide hubs, as has been pointed out, it keeps me out of trouble...


----------



## Brads (11 Apr 2020)

Was browsing for one of these and it seems the only new ones available are being sold by utter clowns wanting 3k for them ! lol

3 feking grand, for a paint job.


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Brads said:


> Was browsing for one of these and it seems the only new ones available are being sold by utter clowns wanting 3k for them ! lol
> 
> 3 feking grand, for a paint job.



...and tan wall tyres, a few spares and a couple of bags.

You’re right it is completely nuts, but the good news is that it keeps the used prices nice and high for us owners of older models.


----------



## berlinonaut (12 Apr 2020)

rj.hr6 said:


> Why can't/won't Brompton make a 20 or 24 inch proper 'touring' edition,





rualexander said:


> There's a Dutch guy who has a conversion front fork and rear triangle set that takes 18" knobbly tyres and has disc brakes,
> https://www.eerdermetaal.nl/index.html


Graham from Tiller Cycles built a 24" Brompton a while ago for his own fun and need and Juliane Neuss from Germany built a 20" Brompton (or two, to be exact) on customers' behalf about three or two years ago. I did ride both of the 20" versions and - due to a wheelbase of about massive 120cm (compared to the 104cm of a normal Brompton) - these bikes ride a lot more stable and less nippy. Very interesting and comfortable ride, fold like a normal Brompton (though obviously to somewhat bigger size) and vastly expensive due to being a one-off. I can understand why Brompton do not do those things, though these bikes are very interesting and well made.


----------



## shingwell (12 Apr 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> Graham from Tiller Cycles built a 24" Brompton a while ago for his own fun and need and Juliane Neuss from Germany built a 20" Brompton (or two, to be exact) on customers' behalf about three or two years ago. I did ride both of the 20" versions and - due to a wheelbase of about massive 120cm (compared to the 104cm of a normal Brompton) - these bikes ride a lot more stable and less nippy. Very interesting and comfortable ride, fold like a normal Brompton (though obviously to somewhat bigger size) and vastly expensive due to being a one-off. I can understand why Brompton do not do those things, though these bikes are very interesting and well made.


Any pics?


----------



## Brads (12 Apr 2020)

But what on earth is going on with Ebay prices?>

Bikes that cost 1200 direct from Brompton are on for 2k or more with a couple of sellers.

£3k for any ltd edition seems to be his going price, surely they don't actually sell for that, as a ltd edition is , like I said, paint.


----------



## 12boy (12 Apr 2020)

Saw a video introducing it and thought the Brompton rep was going to break his arm patting himself on the back. Bags were nice, spare parts a good idea, but mostly just a paint job and an all weather saddle. If anyone has tried the tires, is the rolling resistance any different from regular Marathons?


----------



## berlinonaut (12 Apr 2020)

Brads said:


> But what on earth is going on with Ebay prices?>
> 
> Bikes that cost 1200 direct from Brompton are on for 2k or more with a couple of sellers.
> 
> £3k for any ltd edition seems to be his going price, surely they don't actually sell for that, as a ltd edition is , like I said, paint.


These are not prices, these are offers. Big difference. There is no sign of proof that anybody would buy at these prices or any bike has been sold at these prices - it just a lot of wishful thinking and waiting for the one fool to finally get out of bed and buy an overpriced Brompton....


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Same as the glut of overpriced Brompton parts on Amazon and EBay, on average about 20% higher than official Brompton dealers, they’re just taking advantage of the punter not bothering to check before buying.


----------



## berlinonaut (12 Apr 2020)

shingwell said:


> Any pics?


Here's an excessive load of pics of the first 20" - we call it the "Bromptosaurus". The second one is called "Bromptosaurus Rex" (because it got a couple of tiny improvements as well as an electric motor in the frontwheel). It has a P bar and is colored in rust - looks pretty badass.  Here's a pdf by the owner that includes a couple of pics: https://faltenreich.de/Bromptosaurus.pdf

Regarding the 24" version of Graham: He used to have pics of it on his webpage for tillercycles, but he stopped running his business and it seems that his webpage is gone, at least for the moment. I think I saved at least one pic of the bike from Graham's webpage but would not post it on my own as I do not have the copyright. You can however find two pics via Archive.org following this link (scroll down a little bit).


----------



## shingwell (12 Apr 2020)

Thank you, I enjoyed those! I love the name, love the bike stand, love the dedication and serious amount of work that must have gone into those.

I have tried to utilise the "little triangle" on my regular B for storage several times, but it is always just a bit too small. Now I see where I was going wrong - I need a bigger B!


----------



## Brads (21 Apr 2020)

Oooh just found out that a new S6l will only cost me £645 through my work scheme !!

Now seriously tempted.


----------



## 12boy (22 Apr 2020)

Go for it. Lotta joy for 645. Being an American there's no pound sign on the keyboard. Matter of fact, tossed my B in the back of my Element, dropped it off at the windshield place and took a roundabout 15 mile route home and then rode 4 miles to pick up the Element when done. So convenient.


----------



## berlinonaut (22 Apr 2020)

Brads said:


> Oooh just found out that a new S6l will only cost me £645 through my work scheme !!
> 
> Now seriously tempted.


Go for it - total bargain and absolutely worth it!


----------

